# Fabricar transmisor a Bluetooth



## interhaz (Sep 1, 2016)

No encontré dónde crear este tema, así que decidí empezar por acá.
Tengo unos bluetooth que ya no uso porque se les daño la batería, pienso usarlos como receptores de audio.
La cuestión es que no tengo circuitos para transmitir la señal de audio y quiero fabricarlo. 
De ante mano se que requiero de software para conectarlos porque ellos piden contraseña para ser enlazados con los celulares.

Desde ya, gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 2, 2016)

Ni entiendo nada.

"Unos bluetooth" ¿que son?
Auriculares, gps, teclados, ratones, altavoces, cepillos de dientes...

Fabricar un transmisor bluetooth está totalmente fuera del alcance del común de los mortales. Usa el buscador porque hace nada se propuso el uso de un modulito bluetooth receptor de audio. No se si hay el mismo pero emisor, pero si no lo hay ni lo intentes fabricar tu.

Enviado desde algún aparato usando algún programa, ¡o yo que se!


----------



## miguelus (Sep 2, 2016)

Buenos días.

Todos los "Bluetooth" son Bi-Direccionales, esto significa que son TX y RX.

Analízalos detenidamente,  quizás encuentres la forma de utilizarlos para tu propósito 

Sal U2


----------



## Scooter (Sep 2, 2016)

No, nonononó

Eso es un bluetooth que solo tiene el perfil puerto serie y es bidireccional y no muy rápido.
Si mandas la música por el puerto comm...
Hay perfil hid, lan, audio, manos libres, vídeo, obex, serial y seguro que me dejo algunos.
En principio cada perfil es para lo que es.
Y placas de esas solo hay de algunos perfiles, que yo sepa.
Serie, audio y hid. Lo mismo hay de más, pero no las conozco.

Enviado desde algún aparato usando algún programa, ¡o yo que se!


----------



## interhaz (Sep 2, 2016)

Disculpen que no me expliqué bien, hablo de estos que son los únicos que conozco capaces de recibir audio.



Espero hacerme entender mejor ahora que subí la foto. Estos dispositivos se conectan generalmente a los celulares para recibir y transmitir el audio; puntualizando quiero usarlo únicamente para recibir, usando un dispositivo diferente a un celular. Gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 2, 2016)

Pues eso, que quieres hacer un emisor BT. Lo que ya habías dicho.

Te vuelvo a responder lo que ya había dicho antes:
Busca a ver si hay modulitos bluetooth que lo hagan, yo no los he visto pero eso no quiere decir que no existan.
Hacerlo a base de un pic, dos  555, un 4017 y un par de BC537 no es en absoluto viable.

Enviado desde algún aparato usando algún programa, ¡o yo que se!


----------



## interhaz (Sep 2, 2016)

Por lo mismo me dispuse para abrir este tema, si alguien sabe como se llaman o donde puedo encontrar algo se lo agradecería.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 3, 2016)

Si, busca módulo bluetooth perfil audio, a ver que encuentras.
Receptor hay seguro, pero cuestan de encontrar. Emisor, no me suena, pero puede ser.

Enviado desde algún aparato usando algún programa, ¡o yo que se!


----------



## interhaz (Sep 3, 2016)

No encuentro para fabricarlo, pero ya encontré el transmisor, gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 4, 2016)

Pues pon el enlace, así los demás también aprenden.

Enviado desde algún aparato usando algún programa, ¡o yo que se!


----------



## interhaz (Sep 5, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bluetooth-T...tereo-Audio-3-5mm-Adapter-Music-/232037308259


----------

